# Copake Swap Pics



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)

As usual, a little something for everyone - too tired to organize them but here they are nonetheless.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, you made my day with that incredible old crap..... Rex?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Dean, that looks like a lot of nice bikes with all eras represented.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Thanks, you made my day with that incredible old crap..... Rex?




Hey Bri,
Nope, didn't see a Rex - was one lurking in the background that I missed?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

That rusty stuff on the sheet reminds me of Rex...


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahh - no, that was actually a pair of '89 Columbia Light Roadsters (one with a very unique seat post) that spent way too much time out in the elements.  Sold very quickly just the same - heard the price was still into four figures - a cool project way beyond my abilities.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2013)

Great variety of rare bicycles!
How much was the Comet "Woodie" selling for?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for getting pics Dean, I didn't even remember to take my camera out of the truck. Good to see all the regular Cabe-ers and put some faces to (screen)names of others. See ya'll at the next one!

-Brian


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Great variety of rare bicycles!
> How much was the Comet "Woodie" selling for?




Sorry, I didn't get the price on that one.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you have the Comet owner's contact info?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great pics Dean. I woulda been broke in a matter of seconds! Did you catch the price on the bike with the "elevator" mechanism? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 18, 2013)

Really Great Selection Of Antiquities captured by your camera, DEAN !!!  

These early pedals make me kneek in the wees !!  Forerunner of the stout 
motorbike pedals in the teen's era.

Thank you, DEAN !!!  .....................  patric


----------



## bike (Oct 18, 2013)

*White Flyer*



Freqman1 said:


> Great pics Dean. I woulda been broke in a matter of seconds! Did you catch the price on the bike with the "elevator" mechanism? Thanks, Shawn




NFS one of 3 known- the Bronco was made by the same company. I think white sewing in Mass


----------



## jd56 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Dean....WOW...and its just the start of a great weekend I hope.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Do you have the Comet owner's contact info?




Sorry, no - it was quickly whisked away and hidden by the buyer.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)

bike said:


> NFS one of 3 known- the Bronco was made by the same company. I think white sewing in Mass




Right - White was incorporated in Templeton, MA and moved to Cleveland at some point.  The last (and only other) White Flyer that I've seen brought $33,000 at copake several years ago.  I believe it now resides in the bicycle museum of America.  It really is a complicated piece of bicycle technology.  I heard rumblings later in the day that this one may have been consigned to tomorrow's auction.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 18, 2013)

So many amazing bikes.  Thanks for sharing.
These 2 blew my mind:


----------



## Danimal (Oct 19, 2013)

Great pics. Does anybody recall how much the two Ivers were? The green arch or the blue motobike?


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 19, 2013)

I can see at Copake, that's where all the unusual machines end up!! 

~~~~~~I wish money grew on trees~~~~~~Darn!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 19, 2013)

Danimal said:


> Great pics. Does anybody recall how much the two Ivers were? The green arch or the blue motobike?




The green one wasn't for sale and the seller was asking $1500 for the blue one.


----------



## mike j (Oct 19, 2013)

*The 7:09 feeding frenzy*

Great photos Dean. I think you represented the event quite well. I finally made it to a swapmeet early. Just after I walked in, I happened to be at the proverbial, right place at the right time. One of the venders put out two bins filled with 25.00 Kero headlights & 5.00 early pre war seats. In the ensuing melee, which could be measured more accurately in seconds than minutes, the bins were picked cleaner than a carcass in the desert. It reminded me of the joke that I'd heard of the women's handbag sales at Nieman's. I'm sure there were a few caber's in the mix. I came out of it with two of each, all my fingers, and a huge sh-t eatin' grin.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

mike j said:


> Great photos Dean. I think you represented the event quite well. I finally made it to a swapmeet early. Just after I walked in, I happened to be at the proverbial, right place at the right time. One of the venders put out two bins filled with 25.00 Kero headlights & 5.00 early pre war seats. In the ensuing melee, which could be measured more accurately in seconds than minutes, the bins were picked cleaner than a carcass in the desert. It reminded me of the joke that I'd heard of the women's handbag sales at Nieman's. I'm sure there were a few caber's in the mix. I came out of it with two of each, all my fingers, and a huge sh-t eatin' grin.




Good for you, man - I was at the other end of the field when the frenzy began so the bones had been pretty well picked clean by the time I got down there.  I did see some of the great deals that were scored later though - gotta' love a bargain.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 20, 2013)

That is truly amazing. Great deal for the lucky few who grabbed them! But how could somebody go setup at a swap meet on the grounds of the most prestigious bike auction and still not have any idea what seats like that are worth? 

On a similar note, wanna sell one of your seats?


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 20, 2013)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. I wish I had gone.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to take photos of some phenomenal bikes.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 20, 2013)

*woodie and whitey*



Nick-theCut said:


> So many amazing bikes.  Thanks for sharing.
> These 2 blew my mind:




The wood bike sold for 4, 000 , the white flyer was make offer near 80, 000 , he payed almost 50, 000 for that bike a few years ago, there were very good deals there , also , a bunch of people fishing trying to learn what there bikes were worth , the most rare and special bike was the totally complete ridge racing highwheel bicycle in amazing condition, owners were looking for 15, 000, I bought an early sterling ladies bike for 250.00 last pat date 1892, I was happy , it would have been nice at the copake  event if you had around 100, 000.00  pb , now on the scene at via bicycle downtown philly  pb


----------



## stoney (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, in love with that woodie. Would love to see that with tires on it and rolling. Hopefully who ever bought it will end up sharing it with us.  Don't know if I would leave it and just put tires on it. OR Minor clean up with new tires and oil the wood. Love it just the way it is though.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 20, 2013)

That blue Iver is sharp looking- love the color.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 20, 2013)

stoney said:


> Wow, in love with that woodie. Would love to see that with tires on it and rolling. Hopefully who ever bought it will end up sharing it with us.  Don't know if I would leave it and just put tires on it. OR Minor clean up with new tires and oil the wood. Love it just the way it is though.




I'm planning on replicating one with laminated wood and carbon veneers. Incorporate titanium lugs, head post and bottom bracket housing.
Just need to find the Fauber bottom bracket set. It would be great to get measurements and templates off an original.


----------

